
Non-intrusive ads: 5 rules and 5 ideas - NinaKozlowska
https://medium.com/@kozlowska.nina/non-intrusive-ads-5-rules-5-ideas-be8de5621a18
======
olijka
Honestly, at this point, I think the only way to do non intrusive ads is
simple no javascript banner ads like the ones from The Deck.

I simply don't trust ad networks to ever not breach my trust and track
everything about me that they possibly can. So the only acceptable compromise
to display ads would be if the ads are guaranteed to not be capable of running
javascript.

